# Speaking Of Hands-free Devices...



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

So I was driving down the street and I pass a cop pointing, not a laser, not a radar, but a pair of binoculars down the road. He was looking for cellphone users. Just as we passed he quickly jumped into the driver's seat and on came the blue lights! Busted!

Not me though. Some unfortunate teenager in a flashy little car that made a lot of noise. Bummer dude!

A lot of folks really resent this but I'm a fan of the idea. Too many times I've been nearly plowed into by someone on a cell phone. Two of those times there was a true near miss (inches) where I thought I'd gotten it and the bozo on the phone didn't even see it - never gave any indication they saw the situation at all!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I agree!
I hate seeing people on their cell phones while driving. 
Whenever you see a driver do something stupid, they have a cell phone attached to their head!

The most ridiculous part about the new cell phone law is that YOU CAN TEXT while driving!!!








The other lame part are the fines. Do you really think that a first offense of $25.00 is really going to deter people??


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Unfortunately, in WA it is only a secondary enforcement policy - a separate ticketable offense is required. WSP favorite is no seat belt or child restraint for the other offense - both visible with binoculars! I don't know what other offense the kid driving the noisy car must have made (lane change with no signal?) but he got nailed.

The fine in WA is $101 (who thinks up these numbers?) so it could deter a teenager and on top of another ticket it has to hurt a little.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

In my line of work I do a lot of driving from job-site to job-site. I also get frequent phone calls on my cell.

Florida does not have a cell phone ban while driving, but I do appreciate the magnitude of the problem. While I have never had an "incident" while driving and talking (not even a close call), I know I am nonetheless distracted. I often find myself making wrong turns or driving past my turn while talking on the cell.

I want to go to a head set using blue-tooth. My problem is tender ears. And I know fellow associates with headsets that are nearly impossible to understand on my end.

I sure don't want to spend $30-60 dollars on a headset that I can't use. I guess I will keep searching until I find something that will work for me.

Dan


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

New York has been hands free for 7 years now with each ticket at $100.00. NY made $27 million in the first 3 years. James


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I too hate using a Borg earpiece and found a good solution. It's called Supertooth Light by Blueant. Do a google and you will find them. The Supertooth is a visor mounted speakerphone that works exceptionally well. I only use it in the truck and have had good results so far.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I spent 5 years in Europe (99-04) and just got used to it. It's amazing the near misses I've seen here in the States.

Although I am for this law, I wonder where it will end. Will I still be able to drink out of a water bottle in the future? Snack on a couple of fries after going through the drive-thru?

And I have to tell you, I've seen a whole lot worse than cell phone use. How about putting on makeup or shaving? That has to be much worse than using a cell phone.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I toss mine on the seat and that's where it stay's until I get where I'm going or can pull over to use it. I have a standing rule with my kids that if I catch them or anyone I know sees them using it while driving.....they loose their carkeys and worse yet......the phone. I'm a mailman and see way too many boneheads everyday totally oblivious to their surroundings while driving on the phone. ----Mike


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Me personally, I hate phones all of them. I work for the DOD and they are banned on all bases. The base I am on, I get at least two a week for talking without a hands free device. People are starting to get the point. Alaska doesn't have a fine yet but I am all for it as there are way too many boneheads on the phone.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

In my son's defensive driving course they showed a video from the State of Washington that had the results of a study showing that driving while using a cell phone (handset or not) was as bad as driving under the influence. I didn't realize it was quite that bad.

Here is an interesting article on cell phone use in the car: Clicky

The article doesn't seem to reflect the same level of concern but it still has ample evidence that cell phone use is not a good thing.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Glad to see some states are finally taking on seriously distracted drivers. I was almost hit the other day by a lady talking on the cell phone and it made me drop my electric shaver in my bowl of corn flakes. The nerve of some people!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Justman said:


> Glad to see some states are finally taking on seriously distracted drivers. I was almost hit the other day by a lady talking on the cell phone and it made me drop my electric shaver in my bowl of corn flakes. The nerve of some people!


LOL!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> In my son's defensive driving course they showed a video from the State of Washington that had the results of a study showing that driving while using a cell phone (handset or not) was as bad as driving under the influence.


I guess the lobbying groups for those company selling blue tooth devices was pretty effective in California. Personally I don't understand how being distracted while using a hand held phone differs from being distracted while using a cell phone with an ear piece. I also cring whenever I see those Borg like devices.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

A distraction is a distraction but there have been recent studies that indicate that there is an increase in driving accidents due to cell phone usage. Last year two families in Central Texas buried their teenage drivers and it was found that the accident was caused by the distraction of texting while driving. Driving requires your full attention and whether it is a cell phone, a crying baby, or eating corn flakes while shaving, you just might run out of luck and have an accident.

In a funny, cop sort-of-way, I worked a roll-over accident about 20 years ago where a teenage driver escaped without injury. But the car was terribly damaged and covered with a large strawberry milk shake inside. I can only image the smell of that car after sitting in the tow yard for a few days









Be careful out there.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I think the sad part is that 90% of people using cell phones whiledriving really don't need to be using them anyway, they're just passing the time with someone while driving somewhere. I personally don't have one, I don't need to be in touch with anyone that bad. My wife has one for safety reasons, she probably uses about 3 minutes a month.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Airboss said:


> I spent 5 years in Europe (99-04) and just got used to it. It's amazing the near misses I've seen here in the States.
> 
> Although I am for this law, I wonder where it will end. Will I still be able to drink out of a water bottle in the future? Snack on a couple of fries after going through the drive-thru?
> 
> And I have to tell you, I've seen a whole lot worse than cell phone use. How about putting on makeup or shaving? That has to be much worse than using a cell phone.


They all don t have to be listed seperately to get busted for careless driving. A cop can use his own judgement.

Cell phones usuallly lead to a second function when using like salesman in there briefcases, etc. Unfortuanately common sense is loong gone. They should not have to have a law for each item. One that comes to mind is a mounted laptop in the front seat, (except Police).

A few years ago, we cut a 20 year old out of his car, not injured to bad, but he leaned over to get a few fries from his Burger King to go bag and proceeded to slam into the only parked car in 20 blocks on the road. Totaled both cars. The things I have seen being done while driving is incredible.

The thing that drives me crazy the worst is when a person on a cell phone or laptop, etc wanders way over the line or slows to 10 mph under the speed limit will give you the finger when you toot the horn. Excuse me for maybe saving your life from a head on collision. Actaully it was the innocent person who would get caught up in it, that I worry about.

John


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"One that comes to mind is a mounted laptop in the front seat, (except Police)."

Except police? I spend an average of 20 hours a week in a cop car, with a computer. Some cops can use it and still chew gum, and others can't. Same with the phone. If everyone who ever used a phone had had a wreck, there would be about twenty cars still on the road.

That said, I get as aggravated as anyone with the boneheads that go into a trance when their little Chocolate starts playing Miley's latest hit. Point is, some people are simply better at multi-tasking than others. I don't think we need a law for every possible way to be distracted while driving. How about just citing for careless driving, whatever the cause? My personal favorite is yappy little dogs in a driver's lap. BTW, at least at one time it was illegal to drink anything while driving, in Missouri, including water. Dunno if that is still the law.

Sluggo


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Computers in a police car are a great asset and a liability. As a supervisor I have counseled officers for having accidents while typing on their computer. Although minor, still a reminder that these distractions can be hazardous no matter who you are.

I am with the post from tvdffjohn, why do these people flip you off and get angry when you warn them of impending doom (collision with you or another object)? Ungrateful bunch of......JERKS.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My new Garmin Street Pilot has built-in Blootooth connectivity. I set it up with my cell phone, and now I only have to touch the screen on the Garmin to answer an incoming call. The built-in speaker and microphone gets me hands-free telephone.

And although it's a bit klunky, it will also dial any number in my phone, by saying "Call _whoever_."

Great gadget! I couldn't be happier with this new toy!

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> My new Garmin Street Pilot has built-in Blootooth connectivity. I set it up with my cell phone, and now I only have to touch the screen on the Garmin to answer an incoming call. The built-in speaker and microphone gets me hands-free telephone.
> 
> And although it's a bit klunky, it will also dial any number in my phone, by saying "Call _whoever_."
> 
> ...


Our Garmin nuvi has built in Bluetooth too!








Too bad my cell phone isn't on the list for compatible phones


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

Just about anything in a car can be a distraction, depending on the person. I've heard of people getting into accidents due to their radio distracting them. As far as the hands-free devices go, I'm a fan of the law. I think it will help to some degree, but of course there are those who will continue using the phone instead of a headset.


----------

